# Why did you leave so soon?



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Vasuki was an overzealous flarer and had been blowing out his fins flaring at Barti so I swapped him and Phoenix yesterday and placed Vasuki back in the smaller tank. I guess he didn't approve because I found his shriveled, stiff body underneath the table just a few minutes ago when I came home from school. I buried him in the garden in a patch of shade.

I don't know how he got out. The filter takes up most of the opening in the lid so the gaps shouldn't have been big enough for him to leap out of and the feeding hole is barely big enough for me to stick two fingers through. Otherwise, the tank is practically air tight. Sigh. 

SIP my baby boy.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Feng... Dunno why he was so upset he found the tiniest space humanly possible to jump out of... He was absolutely beautiful, and I love how he looks like he has blue stars out of a children's book drawn all over him. You're a great betta keeper and a great person, so don't beat yourself up over it. Sometimes nothing we can do can prevent horrible things from happening when a fish has a horrible lapse in judgement. They're fickle animals and no amount of preparation or caution can change the fact that sometimes they can be just plain old stupid. -hugs- SIP Vasuki. <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Noodle, I needed that. *hugs*


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

No need to thank me. I can relate to you a lot. I had a gorgeous male a long time back that loved tearing around his tank so much that he cratered himself into the gravel underneath the corner of a tank decoration and asphyxiated/drowned himself. I know how dumb bettas can be when they really try.  Just hang in there. You did nothing wrong, and neither did he. He just had a lapse in judgement when he figured "ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN THIS LITTLE TANK!!!"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-big hugs- I'm so sorry for your loss, Feng! At least you and Pandoras will have his plush to remember him by. </3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Skye. 



XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> No need to thank me. I can relate to you a lot. I had a gorgeous male a long time back that loved tearing around his tank so much that he cratered himself into the gravel underneath the corner of a tank decoration and asphyxiated/drowned himself. I know how dumb bettas can be when they really try.  Just hang in there. You did nothing wrong, and neither did he. He just had a lapse in judgement when he figured "ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN THIS LITTLE TANK!!!"


<3 I don't think they intention to leave us. Probably got overexcited... May your fish swim in peace too.

It wasn't even that much smaller though, especially since I don't fill all the way up to the rim in the big tank. Silly boy...


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe he just really missed flaring like a mofo at the other little guy.  "I can't show off my fishy libido? I must escape!"


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha. It's possible, he loved to show off... Or maybe he saw a bug flying around or something, and thought dinner. Thanks again for making me laugh and not as sad about this.


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss Feng. He was a beautiful fish. Very pretty. *Internet Hug.* Swim under the rainbow little guy.~


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous.
Noodle- you fish drowned itself! May he SIP too.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So sorry Feng. :-( But hey, maybe he'll meet Noodle's fish under the Rainbow Bridge and they'll try to be students at the Rainbow Bridge Common Sense Academy and learn common sense.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hahaha. That made me giggle.

Thanks, everyone. You guys really cheered me up.


----------

